# Charlton Heston dead at 84



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Charlton Heston, who won the 1959 best actor Oscar as the chariot-racing "Ben-Hur" and portrayed Moses, Michelangelo, El Cid and other heroic figures in movie epics of the '50s and '60s, has died. He was 84.

The actor died Saturday night at his home in Beverly Hills with his wife Lydia at his side, family spokesman Bill Powers said.

Powers declined to comment on the cause of death or provide further details.

"Charlton Heston was seen by the world as larger than life. He was known for his chiseled jaw, broad shoulders and resonating voice, and, of course, for the roles he played," Heston's family said in a statement. "No one could ask for a fuller life than his. No man could have given more to his family, to his profession, and to his country."

Heston revealed in 2002 that he had symptoms consistent with Alzheimer's disease, saying, "I must reconcile courage and surrender in equal measure."

With his large, muscular build, well-boned face and sonorous voice, Heston proved the ideal star during the period when Hollywood was filling movie screens with panoramas depicting the religious and historical past. "I have a face that belongs in another century," he often remarked.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080406/ap_on_en_mo/obit_heston


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

We've lost a great American.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rest in Peace sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

A true legend...rest in peace


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

My you rest in peace My President

NRA Life Endowment Member
NRA Charlton Heston Is My President









 
Sun Apr 6, 12:57 AM ET

In June 1998, Heston was elected president of the National Rifle Association, for which he had posed for ads holding a rifle. He delivered a jab at then-President Clinton, saying, "America doesn't trust you with our 21-year-old daughters, and we sure, Lord, don't trust you with our guns."
Heston stepped down as NRA president in April 2003, telling members his five years in office were "quite a ride. ... I loved every minute of it."
Later that year, Heston was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation's highest civilian honor. "The largeness of character that comes across the screen has also been seen throughout his life," President Bush said at the time.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

The local stations just did a cover piece on him last week - about, how frail and debilitated he had become with the ravages of his ailment. I pray that he is now at peace. He was a great American and a dedicated professional who supported law enforcement to the end. Thank you, Mr Heston! RIP.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

May you rest in peace Mr. Heston.
you will be greatly missed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Charlton Heston, who won the 1959 best actor Oscar as the chariot-racing "Ben-Hur" and portrayed Moses, Michelangelo, El Cid and other heroic figures in movie epics of the '50s and '60s, has died. He was 84.
> 
> The actor died Saturday night at his home in Beverly Hills with his wife Lydia at his side, family spokesman Bill Powers said.
> 
> ...


Anyone take note Heston died on the 40th Anniversary of MLK's death?

As expected, even in death, this national treasure is disrespected. Articles and reports I am seeing on his death attempt to paint him in a not so subtle way, as a racist and right wing type; It talks about how he was against affirmative action, etc, and ignores the fact he put his career on the line for civil rights and equal rights, and was one of the very few actors of the time and put his money where his mouth was on equal rights for blacks. He campaigned for John F. Kennedy&#8230;

How many people know he marched with Martin Luther King, and accompanied King to many of his later speeches way before it was fashionable to do so and at great risk to his person an career?

How many people know in 1961, on learning the premier his movie was segregated, he joined a picket line outside the theater. That's just a short list of this mans support for equal rights that have been ignored in favor of painting him as a conservative "gun nut" racist who was president of the NRA.

Heston was a man who was for human rights, equal rights, and Liberty and Freedom for all, and unlike those that give lip service to the concept, put his money where his mouth was at a time that it was not trendy to do so and was a potential career killer for him, and physically dangerous to his person (he received death threats for his support of King and civil rights).

It is beautiful irony that he died on the 40th Anniversary of King's death, and perhaps the two are reunited some place.

RIP, you national treasure. Some will remember what you actually stood for.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*They don't make MEN like him any more. A respected person, actor, and NRA President. He's not like the pasty-faced pukes in Hollywood they put in movies today. That man had charisma, a bold personality, and acting capabilities very few could ever touch. He was a WW2 USAAF veteran and played diverse roles such as Moses and Judah Ben-Hur all the way to movies such as Planet Of The Apes, Omega Man, and Soylent Green. If there was more room on Mount Rushmore, I'd nominate his mug to be on it. HC*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

A great American and a terrible loss to this country. They just don't make 'em that way anymore. Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

In late years, Heston drew as much publicity for his crusades as for his performances. In addition to his NRA work, he campaigned for Republican presidential and congressional candidates and against affirmative action. 
He resigned from Actors Equity, claiming the union's refusal to allow a white actor to play a Eurasian role in "Miss Saigon" was "obscenely racist." He attacked CNN's telecasts from Baghdad as "sowing doubts" about the allied effort in the 1990-91 Gulf War. 
At a Time Warner stockholders meeting, he castigated the company for releasing an Ice-T album that purportedly encouraged cop killing. 
Heston wrote in "In the Arena" that he was proud of what he did "though now I'll surely never be offered another film by Warners, nor get a good review in Time. On the other hand, I doubt I'll get a traffic ticket very soon." 

*He'll be sorely missed here. HC*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

A great MAN...Rest in peace sir


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rip


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Get your stinking paws off me*, *you damn dirty ape*!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashley89 said:


> *Get your stinking paws off me*, *you damn dirty ape*!


In your little mind you may think your post is funny,but it is *NOT* in a tribute thread to a great man.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> In your little mind you may think your post is funny,but it is *NOT* in a tribute thread to a great man.


Oh Jeezus Harry! will you let it go once in a while?

getting back to the program;

*"what in the hell would anyone wanna go to Oregon fer?" Mountain men-1980*

_*"Oh no, I won't hit a cop" *Chuck Connors to Charton Heston in "Soylent Green" *"yeah, I know!" *_and then Heston beats the daylights out of Chuck Connors!


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> In your little mind you may think your post is funny,but it is *NOT* in a tribute thread to a great man.


Yikes! I was posting a famous / awesome quote from him, wasn't trying to be offensive at all


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

*He'll be sorely missed here. HC*[/quote]

I second the motion here HC.

He's probably one of the last great "Every man" actors...

Ben Hur is one of my top five favorite movies. Comes on around Easter every year on Turner Classic Movies. My wife thinks I'm nuts 'cause I watch it cover to cover every time it's on and every year I get a tear in my eye when Juda's mother and sister are cured of leprosy at the time of Jesus's death

What a movie.


----------

